# Tv lcd Sony  kdl-32r400a



## nakasaky (Nov 9, 2015)

solicito diagrama para fuente dañada
en la tarjeta trae el codigo APS-348 (ID)


----------



## Dls (Nov 10, 2015)

Que problema tiene la fuente o que ocupas de la fuente?


----------



## naxito (Nov 10, 2015)

Disculpa nakasaky pero yo al menos, me enseñaron que de lo bueno, no se abusa y que las cosas se piden por favor ya que aca todos son voluntarios y no empleados, solo lo digo con la mejor intención,  espero no incomodar a ningun moderador y que aprendan que este foro es de ayuda free y no de pago. Saludos


----------



## nakasaky (Nov 11, 2015)

para DLS;
problema con tv lcd sony en fuente.
el tv no enciende, no aparecen los 3.3v de stby
al desconectar la tarjeta main y checarla por separado
aplicandole los 3.3v con fuente externa al igual que se le aplican 12v a la tarjeta 
main, estos permanecen, ni se calienta ningun circuito.
al checar la tarjeta de fuente por separado, al momento de conectarla a linea
entrega en su salida 3.3v, 12v y uno de 68v para alimentacion de leds
al aplicar los 3.3v de stby a la orden power_on, este voltaje se cae a 0v, 
el de 12v se cae 3.2v y el de 68v baja a 17v y asi se queda con los voltajes bajos
aun cuando se retira el puente de power_on
al desconectarla de la linea se requiere de un tiempo de 15mns
para que al conectarla nuevamente aparescan los voltajes normales
esto pasa tambien cuando se conecta la main
necesito saber como estan los circuitos de regulacin y voltajes para poder checarlos 
y medir componentes para la reparacion
no puedo conseguir el diagrama aca en Mexico d.f.
si alguien lo tiene y me puede ayudar se los agradeceria

para el compañero NAXITO, tiene razón en su mensaje
pido una disculpa a el y a el foro por la expresión
solo puedo decir que era muy noche y muy estresado por los problemas de trabajo
cuando solicite el diagrama.
saludos desde Mexico d,f.


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 12, 2015)

Halle el manual del service del KDL-32R420A, y en la lista del manual figura el KDL-32R421A, que emplea el mismo tipo de fuente que el kdl-32r400a

Sony Kdl-32r400a 32 "LED TV Power Supply Board aps-348 / b

fuente del KDL-32R421A:
http://computers-parts.com/brand-ne...supply-board-aps348bid-188842311-p-41473.html

El tema es que, pese a ser un manual del service (enlace inferior), increiblemente no tiene casi esquemas
Espero que les valga de algo, y si no, desde ya me disculpo


http://es.scribd.com/doc/278417180/KDL-32R420A#scribd


----------



## Dls (Nov 12, 2015)

Ya probaste en solo hacer encender la pura fuente sin main con el pin power on y stand by?


----------

